# Delta Goodrem ist wieder Single



## beachkini (21 Feb. 2012)

​
Und dabei sah es doch eigentlich so gut aus bei den beiden – aber auch sie haben nun das Ende bekannt gegeben: *Nick Jonas (19) und seine acht Jahre ältere Freundin Delta Goodrem (27) haben sich getrennt.* Nach zehn Monaten ist nun doch Schluss zwischen dem hübschen Pärchen mit dem großen Altersunterschied. Deltas Management veröffentlichte ein Statement, das Folgendes aussagt: „Nick und Delta haben einvernehmlich beschlossen, ihre Beziehung zu beenden. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt konzentrieren sich beide gerade sehr auf ihre Musikkarrieren und gehen nun getrennte Wege. Sie bleiben aber Freunde und wünschen dem jeweils anderen nur das Beste für die Zukunft.“

Das sah vor ein paar Wochen aber noch anders aus. Da sagte sie erst, wie stolz sie darauf sei, dass sie zusammen ein paar Songs für ihr Album geschrieben haben und wie glücklich die Beziehung im Privaten, aber auch im Musikalischen liefe. Nun wollen sie sich anscheinend auf beiden Ebenen trennen – Delta wird demnächst als Jurorin bei der australischen Version von „The Voice“ in ihr Heimatland zurückkehren, bei den Jonas Brothers wird über eine eventuelle Reunion spekuliert, wenn der Jüngste von ihnen sein Broadway-Engagement beendet hat. Schade eigentlich! Obwohl sich ein paar Damenherzen bestimmt über diese News auch freuen!
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Padderson (21 Feb. 2012)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------

